# Bulk size pure shampoo



## Carscope

Hey fellas, 

Looking at gettinga bulk purchase for a pure shampoo. 

So far looking at; 

Gyeon Bathe

Gtechniq G wash 

Auto finesse Lather 

Carpro Reset 

Adams car wash soap 

Autobrite citrus pearl 

Any other recommendations? 

I will also so that foaminess and slickness are really important and all these soaps will be used on a fleet with different LSP from ceramic to wax. It would also be nice to be able to apply through a snow foam lance also. 

Also I'm not a massive fan of Bilt hamber autowash 

Cheers
E


----------



## cole_scirocco

Infinity Wax gets my vote...

https://www.infinitywax.com/products/pure-shampoo


----------



## sm81

Carpro Reset from your list


----------



## Rob D 88

Eturty said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Looking at gettinga bulk purchase for a pure shampoo.
> 
> So far looking at;
> 
> Gyeon Bathe
> 
> Gtechniq G wash
> 
> Auto finesse Lather
> 
> Carpro Reset
> 
> Adams car wash soap
> 
> Autobrite citrus pearl
> 
> Any other recommendations?
> 
> I will also so that foaminess and slickness are really important and all these soaps will be used on a fleet with different LSP from ceramic to wax. It would also be nice to be able to apply through a snow foam lance also.
> 
> Also I'm not a massive fan of Bilt hamber autowash
> 
> Cheers
> E


I have tried the majority on your list and it's defo between Adam's Car Shampoo and the CarPro Reset.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## RS3

Carchem Super Suds is effective and very cheap.

Its often on deal at less than £20 for a gallon and is available at £95 for 5 Gallons.

https://www.car-chem.com/shop/super-suds-shampoo


----------



## Andyblue

DetailedOnline shampoo - available as a bulk order and very nice to use


----------



## Itstony

Depends on what you term as bulk amounts.
Detailing market is an expensive route for that.
Need to be looking at Koch Chemie as an example where they produce a serious amount for the commercial market in 11, 33, 210 lltr etc.directed at car washers. The range and spec; is incredible where they deal with the two different markets. Bought several from there myself and best place if you know exactly what you want. 
The detailing side is a lot more limited in comparison.
Strength, dilution rates etc. are way better value in the commercial section. http://www.koch-chemie.de/en/Carwash/Self-service_carwashes/#Magic Fleur

Worth taking a gander :thumb:


----------



## \Rian

Carchem 1900-1

Very economical

https://www.car-chem.com/shop/super-suds-shampoo


----------



## Carscope

Looking around gallon to 5l ish 

Is autofinesse lather slick? Only reason I ask is that it's pretty cheap for 5l on sale

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Ultimate Finish’s pure shampoo is very good. Comes in 5litres too.


----------



## 66Rob

Of your list I have only tried the Adams Car Wash. I bought a Gallon this time last year and am just about to buy another.

Really pleased with it and ideal if you have no choice but to wash in the sun.

The only other bulk Shampoo I have had is Megs Hyper Wash - still a great shampoo on a par with the Adams.


----------



## sm81

Eturty said:


> Looking around gallon to 5l ish
> 
> Is autofinesse lather slick? Only reason I ask is that it's pretty cheap for 5l on sale
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I wasn't impressed by it


----------



## Brian1612

For bulk shampoo I would strongly recommend either Autoglanz Valet+ Shampoo or Carchem 1900:1. Both pure, both superb value for money in 5L form & performance is as good as any. 

Carchem is more concentrated but also more expensive. Valet+ is cheaper to purchase but likely need around 10ml per bucket (35ml in 10L of water, carchem is 25ml for me). Either won't disappoint.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

Brian1612 said:


> Carchem is more concentrated but also more expensive. Valet+ is cheaper to purchase but likely need around 10ml per bucket (35ml in 10L of water, carchem is 25ml for me). Either won't disappoint.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


No different to Koch Chemie Nms on dilution then.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Car Chem is less than impressive through a foam cannon - if that's important I would avoid it.


----------



## Carscope

Hey fellas 

Thanks for all the replies, I do like how you cab use the Adams in direct sunlight I'm assuming it feels pretty slick too? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Itstony said:


> No different to Koch Chemie Nms on dilution then.


Not quite sure what you mean tony? I am maybe missing some sarcasm here but both are very different dilution wise to NMS which is recommended at 50ml per 10L of water.

If you actually follow the manufacturers recommendations then Carchem 1900:1 would be roughly 5-6ml (imo 10ml is minimum req) of product in 10L of water. Autoglanz Valet+ Shampoo would be 40ml in 10L of water...

Very different dilution wise, then if you consider initial outlay price, both are cheaper. With better dilutions rates than NMA, price per wash is considerably lower as both are more economical. 25L of valet+ for £50 delivered, 10L of Carchem 1:1900 for £58, 10L of NMS is minimum £60.

After all that NMS is actually completely irrelevant as a suggestion, the OP asked for a Pure Shampoo which NMS isn't... 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

#semper from Labocosmetica ( 5litres cleanandshiny)


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Eturty said:


> I do like how you can use the Adams in direct sunlight I'm assuming it feels pretty slick too?


Yes it's slick, works perfectly well in a foam cannon, can use in the sun and doesn't affect my Gyeon Wet Coat (which a couple of other pH neutral shampoos I have tried do). That said, I would always suggest buying a small bottle first to make sure it's what you are looking for before going for a gallon.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

WHIZZER said:


> #semper from Labocosmetica ( 5litres cleanandshiny)


I do wish manufacturers and resellers would detail the recommended mix ratio of the products. I looked on Labocosmetica's and Cleanandshiny's websites and nowhere can it be seen how much Semper you need to use. I'm sure the details are on the bottle but there's no way I'd be buying something without knowing this basic information. Semper is £90 for 4.5 litres... do I need to use a capful, 100ml or half a litre per wash?
End of rant. As you were.


----------



## Itstony

Brian1612 said:


> Not quite sure what you mean tony? I am maybe missing some sarcasm here but both are very different dilution wise to NMS which is recommended at 50ml per 10L of water.
> 
> If you actually follow the manufacturers recommendations then Carchem 1900:1 would be roughly 5-6ml (imo 10ml is minimum req) of product in 10L of water. Autoglanz Valet+ Shampoo would be 40ml in 10L of water...
> Very different dilution wise, then if you consider initial outlay price, both are cheaper. With better dilutions rates than NMA, price per wash is considerably lower as both are more economical. 25L of valet+ for £50 delivered, 10L of Carchem 1:1900 for £58, 10L of NMS is minimum £60.
> 
> After all that NMS is actually completely irrelevant as a suggestion, the OP asked for a Pure Shampoo which NMS isn't...
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Not so much sarcasm, more to do with the overwhelming same replies to most similar threads. Feels at times it's more a case of "I use" rather than what I have tried. There are other products out there and good to share those, as you do on a forum. I never say best!
This year been trialing and testing Nms discussing the product with KC tech and the supplier on findings. Found dilution is very much improved with the right application, which KC agreed. I did share that on here too. That has actually changed and improved since and works out very economical. Bucket method is completely different, requires more product and less efficient for me, too much waste. I do bucket wash on cars with other shampoo, depends on what is going on with particular car.
It is a different product to pure soap yes, it has further properties for LSP too, so has more to offer to some. Nowhere near £60 and depends on supplier as it would for anyone else.
There is much more to this, should you be interested I would share what I have found with anyone, but would not post again.
I will add I did PM the OP when he mentioned "Bulk and Fleet" as I offered to send details as it would have suited that to a tee and deemed relevant. No reply, but then he confirmed bulk was only 5ltr on the thread. 
I do admit I am gradually converting to KC as their products are overall excellent. Should be considering the backing, investment and years established. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

GeeWhizRS said:


> I do wish manufacturers and resellers would detail the recommended mix ratio of the products. I looked on Labocosmetica's and Cleanandshiny's websites and nowhere can it be seen how much Semper you need to use. I'm sure the details are on the bottle but there's no way I'd be buying something without knowing this basic information. Semper is £90 for 4.5 litres... do I need to use a capful, 100ml or half a litre per wash?
> End of rant. As you were.


I agree this should be practice fyi - #semper 1:1000 for washing


----------



## Carscope

Hey Fella's, 

So I've gone with two (i know lol). 

For my cars I've gone for car pro reset and for other peoples cars and the Mrs car I've gone with AF Lather. 

Cheers
E


----------



## atbalfour

I have used GWash, Auto Wash, Gyeon Bathe, Car Pro Reset and Car Chem Super Suds.

Superficially GWash is the most impressive, lovely smell and super foamy. Great through a foam lance too.

Super Suds is my favourite because of the slickness, cleaning power and it's extremely economical. I use Reset for maintenance washes and it is brilliant as well.


----------



## atbalfour

Itstony said:


> Not so much sarcasm, more to do with the overwhelming same replies to most similar threads. Feels at times it's more a case of "I use" rather than what I have tried. There are other products out there and good to share those, as you do on a forum. I never say best!


Talking of 'overwhelmingly same replies' which I assume means repetitive posts I think I've seen this theme of post from yourself at least 60 times now Tony... :spam:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Gimme a minute, just gonna get some popcorn... :lol:


----------



## piston_warrior

GeeWhizRS said:


> Yes it's slick, works perfectly well in a foam cannon, can use in the sun and doesn't affect my Gyeon Wet Coat *(which a couple of other pH neutral shampoos I have tried do)*. That said, I would always suggest buying a small bottle first to make sure it's what you are looking for before going for a gallon.


I don't suppose you mind sharing which shampoos affected Wetcoat?

I cycle through a few of these popular pure ph neutral shampoos and I use Wetcoat regularly.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Sure. Car Chem Super Suds, Limitless Lather & Chemical Guys Extreme Body Wash and Wax. Out of those, Limitless Lather was by far the slickest and best gloss, and that includes Adams Car Shampoo too; but applied by foam cannon all affected Wet Coat as far as I could see apart from Adams. I got as far as Adams and was happy with the performance so that's what I've stuck with. Not the slickest, not the foamiest in a cannon but it's a solid performer and doesn't mess with my coating, so I can just use a snow foam like bilt hamber or auto glanz spritzer between washes as a contactless winter wash and leave the wet coat in place.


----------



## atbalfour

I have found Auto Foam to degrade LSPs quicker than any shampoo. BSD is one example, Auto Foam pretty much always stripped it. 

Also to note, assume you're upping the concentration to achieve foam through the lance and if so, could this be causing the degradation you're experiencing? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

atbalfour said:


> Talking of 'overwhelmingly same replies' which I assume means repetitive posts I think I've seen this theme of post from yourself at least 60 times now Tony... :spam:


I've told yo a million times .... don't exaggerate :lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

atbalfour said:


> Also to note, assume you're upping the concentration to achieve foam through the lance and if so, could this be causing the degradation you're experiencing?


Yes that's very likely for the Super Suds and the Chemical Guys as the directions to not include foam cannon use. Not for Limitless Lather though as this has directions on the bottle for foam cannons.


----------



## Carscope

Any good websites for sample sizes of the aforementioned shampoos? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Products are available in 500ml size, that's your sample size right there.


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> Products are available in 500ml size, that's your sample size right there.


Don't wanna buy multiple 10 to 15 quid shampoo just to try seems wasteful...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Eturty said:


> Don't wanna buy multiple 10 to 15 quid shampoo just to try seems wasteful...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Which ones do you want to try out ?


----------



## Short1e

Either Infinity Wax Pure Shampoo or Simple Wax Suds


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Eturty said:


> Don't wanna buy multiple 10 to 15 quid shampoo just to try seems wasteful...


It's only wasteful if the products are a bit naff.
I've not seen many manufacturers do small samples. Chemical guys do a 4oz bottle in some of their products but it works out about twice the price per oz as the 16oz bottle. So if you were looking to use in a foam cannon, by the time you've added shipping it'd likely cost about £8 delivered and you'd only get 2 uses out of it at best.


----------



## atbalfour

Before I bought 5+ litres of any product I would want to be damn sure that it was up to the job - doesn't interfere with LSP etc.. You're unlikely to get that from a sample and you'll pay through the nose for that sample.. so much so that you'll erode your savings from buying a larger quantity in the first place.

Buy a normal sized bottle of your chosen product and if you like it, buy a bulk sized bottle next time.


----------



## cole_scirocco

Eturty said:


> Any good websites for sample sizes of the aforementioned shampoos?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Speak to Andy at Clean Your Ride - he does samples of many brands.


----------



## Carscope

Cheers for the replies fellas, I'll update when I've got some samples and bits in currently got half a litre of autobrite luxury suds which I'm not mad on. Got a mate at ultimate dubs today who's picking me up a bottle of sams shampoo which is supposed to be pure to carry me through 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Quick update 

Shout out to cole just bought some 100ml samples from CYR 

Mitchell and king spa

G wash 

Reset 

Nanolex

CC lusso 

Just need to pick up some gyeon now 

Will update this thread as I try them 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Thanks from me also to Cole for the heads-up on this. I would recommend CYR publicise this more for those that like trying different stuff.


----------



## atbalfour

Very easy to spend a fortune on that site lol... a few samples certainly mount up!


----------



## JJ_

Eturty said:


> Quick update
> 
> Shout out to cole just bought some 100ml samples from CYR
> 
> Mitchell and king spa
> 
> G wash
> 
> Reset
> 
> Nanolex
> 
> CC lusso
> 
> Just need to pick up some gyeon now
> 
> Will update this thread as I try them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


We've just recently updated our pricing and a 1000ml is now £18.99, I can supply upto 25L with a range of fragrances and colours.


----------



## Titanium Htail

If you join the CarChem email list you get access to offer which make these fantastic product even cheaper.

John Tht.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Not rearlly bulk but bilt hamber aw is very economical


----------



## Carscope

Usual slip of doom through the letter box on Friday which I assume will be my samples, got a bottle of sams detailing shampoo and my housemate has some AF lather I can try too. I'll post up individual reviews to this thread as I try them. If anything may save someone else from having to try them, although knowing you lot you'll probs buy them all just like me 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Arrived today









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Right so first test CC Lusso shampoo










To make each test fair i'll be using the same car, mitt and snow foam lance.




























The car will follow the same citrus pre-wash followed by a snow foam.

So the shampoo foamed up beautifully in the bucket, i added around 20ml to the bucket and got heaps of suds;










I added another 20ml to the foam lance, while i knew it doesn't exactly foam up alot i like to add shampoo to the car to increase lubricity.










This shampoo is seriously slick, not the greatest of transfer of suds from bucket to car but if you are after a no frills slick shampoo i highly recommend it.

It is however pretty expensive and its worth noting that the main cleaning agent in contact washing is actually the CONTACT not the shampoo so what I am personally looking for is lots of lubrication, i do also love my suds.

Would i buy again? - Maybe i believe its expensive for what it is and will circle back after further testing.

Score: 4/5


----------



## atbalfour

Great review, except for the Lambswool Mitt!

Lambswool sheds dirt as well as a greasy oven tray.. also, before you marr your paint cut that label off


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Great review, except for the Lambswool Mitt!
> 
> Lambswool sheds dirt as well as a greasy oven tray.. also, before you marr your paint cut that label off


I bought it on Jim's recommendation from white details, I think it's a great mitt although i would like to try the microfibre madness incredimitt at some point

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> I bought it on Jim's recommendation from white details, I think it's a great mitt although i would like to try the microfibre madness incredimitt at some point
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The microfibre madness mitts are great and release dirt much better. Machine washable which is key.

Have a look at similar offering from the rag company. Best I've used.

Lambswool mitts are great when they are clean, super soft but release dirt poorer than most. There are independent tests available online


----------



## GeeWhizRS

atbalfour said:


> The microfibre madness mitts are great and release dirt much better.


I haven't used the mitt, but have used the incredipad and hated it. It's too large and stiff (ooer) and makes it hard to get into small spaces. I gave it away. I would recommend you avoid the pad.


----------



## Carscope

Tested the Mitchell and king Spa, not massively blown over by it but a solid enough shampoo. Didn't feel particular slick under the mitt.


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> I haven't used the mitt, but have used the incredipad and hated it. It's too large and stiff (ooer) and makes it hard to get into small spaces. I gave it away. I would recommend you avoid the pad.


Would something like this be better than what i currently have?

CarPro Hand Wash - Twin blend microfibre wash mitt

https://carpro.uk.com/products/hand-wash?_sm_au_=ijVKjMfHMLM5nKL6kj0BvKQs47RR6


----------



## VW STEVE.

I get 5 litres of Autoglym Professional concentrated for just under £20.00 on line. Smells lovely,like cherry bakewell tarts.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Eturty said:


> Would something like this be better than what i currently have? CarPro Hand Wash - Twin blend microfibre wash mitt https://carpro.uk.com/products/hand-wash?_sm_au_=ijVKjMfHMLM5nKL6kj0BvKQs47RR6


It wouldn't be one for me Eturty. The one you linked to only has the one side, looks a bit thick for me and I'd not be too sure that edge fabric wouldn't risk scuffing.
I just use the cheapy microfibre mitts. They work fine and are thin enough to get into smaller spaces. I have the Gtechnic wash mitt and also some '2 for a tenner' generic Chinese wash mitts. The Gtechnic one is a bit thicker but they all work fine for me and get spun dry (after rinsing) in the wife's spinner mop bucket.
I might pick up a chenille noodle mitt just to mix it up a bit.
Each to their own though, whatever works for you. :thumb:


----------



## Itstony

GeeWhizRS said:


> It wouldn't be one for me Eturty.
> Each to their own though, whatever works for you. :thumb:


Totally on same page there. I would bet for fun hardly anyone works or uses the same methods or T&E for tasks. Always some great sharing of ideas on here, but it's not like everyone has the same amount of time, or reason for doing anything.
Might be people doing it for a living (time and money) and the rest doing it for another multitude of reasons. 
Always tried to keep car's clean, but not easy when working. Now I have all the time in the world to do as I please. Lock down is made for me, taking any task to the N'th degree, lollypop sticks and MF in crevices others look on thinking I'm nuts! They just don't get it :lol: 
There is not enough time in a day, even a week to do a complete full detail. Just a case of where you choose to stop.
"Each to their own though, whatever works for you", spot on :thumb:


----------



## Nick-ST

VW STEVE. said:


> I get 5 litres of Autoglym Professional concentrated for just under £20.00 on line. Smells lovely,like cherry bakewell tarts.


Where do you get this from? Wouldn't mind giving it a try just for that smell :lol:


----------



## atbalfour

Agree each to their own - I've used 6 or 7 of the 'best rated' ones including meguiars lambswool, gyeon microfibre, microfibre madness but below is my favourite based on what I want it to do...

It's korean (quality), the light colour shows any dirt, pile isn't too long that it gets tangled, reasonably priced, washable, foam interior soaks up a lot of water but not too much to make it heavy. 70/30 mix is a really good combination IMO.

https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/the-cyclone-premium-korean-microfiber-wash-mitt-with-black-cuff/

There are wash pads too but I'd likely end up dropping it.

https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/the-cyclone-10x-premium-korean-microfiber-wash-pad/


----------



## Carscope

My biggest issue is I don't like congenital mitts, I like being able to take my hand in and out of the carpro one one handed 

I may give the microfibre on a try at some stage, anyone tried the sponge style incredimitt ? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> My biggest issue is I don't like congenital mitts, I like being able to take my hand in and out of the carpro one one handed
> 
> I may give the microfibre on a try at some stage, anyone tried the sponge style incredimitt ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Haven't personally - see the Rag Company have one of those in the sale too..

https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/the-cyclone-bone-premium-korean-microfiber-wash-sponge/

I am really interested by the new sponge Kamikaze Collection had on their Instagram story yesterday. Can't get the current one anywhere but this is a v2 which has sliced elements on the back like the Big Red Sponge from ONR.

Would love to try one out.


----------



## VW STEVE.

Nick-ST said:


> Where do you get this from? Wouldn't mind giving it a try just for that smell :lol:


...............Nick,just search on eBay. I get mine off there,usually with free delivery also. It really does smell nice my Mrs even comments when i fill the bucket in the kitchen sink.:thumb:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...190611&hash=item51f1c67d91:g:G1AAAOSwnHZYSpqa


----------



## VW STEVE.

Nick posted the link for you. Gone up a bit but still worth it. I've got 2 in the garage now.


----------



## Carscope

Just finished using the nanolex 

Nothing special and I found it to dry on the panel pretty fast, fairly slick and smells nice though, just G wash, sams detailing and reset left to go 

Also I'm yet to find a shampoo that's good through a lance either...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Just finished using the nanolex
> 
> Nothing special and I found it to dry on the panel pretty fast, fairly slick and smells nice though, just G wash, sams detailing and reset left to go
> 
> Also I'm yet to find a shampoo that's good through a lance either...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Spoiler alert... GWash is excellent through a lance.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Eturty said:


> Also I'm yet to find a shampoo that's good through a lance either...


What pressure washer and foam cannon are you using Eturty?


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> What pressure washer and foam cannon are you using Eturty?


Nilfisk c120 and a PA cannon, I get great foaming from normal snow foam.

TBF i have struggled to find the dilution ratios for most of the shampoos so I've been going fro around 50 - 75ml in the lance.

Any ideas on the correct amount for G wash?


----------



## Carscope

Update again, 

Tried Sam's shampoo the other day, fantastic shampoo that, great fine foamy suds which lasted ages in the bucket and transferred well. Also smells fantastic! Down side is no 5l 

Also tried soft 99 creamy, that's proper pants do not recommend at all, also tried the soft 99 wash sponges, really wanted to like it put unfortunately just felt wrong!

Also slightly off topic but used Gtech citrus foam, rubbish foaming may have been down to the sample being so small (50ml) also tried AG Hoops which was pretty good, kinda hard to judge though as my wheels have just been coated and i haven't been driving much recently. Also avoid the 'soft' brushes from BRCB rubbish, to soft and not thick enough to do any cleaning, stick with the detail factory ones i reckon. Still not sure if the BRCB ones are the same as the Carbon Collective ones yet either.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Eturty said:


> Nilfisk c120 and a PA cannon, I get great foaming from normal snow foam.
> TBF i have struggled to find the dilution ratios for most of the shampoos so I've been going fro around 50 - 75ml in the lance.
> Any ideas on the correct amount for G wash?


G wash is not one I've used, but I would say, if you can get decent foam from a snow foam in your set up, you just need to find a shampoo to work for you. I use Adams Car Shampoo in my PF22 foam cannon at 1:6, so if washing 2 cars, that's 100ml shampoo & 600ml water (700ml total). You do need quite a bit of this shampoo to get decent foam.
If you're happy with your washer/cannon set up, I would just increase the quantity of shampoo in the cannon until you either get the result you want, or you realise that the shampoo is not really one for a cannon.


----------



## Andyblue

Great updates - when you're done with all your tests / trials, are you going to list them with what you feel is best to worst ?


----------



## Carscope

Andyblue said:


> Great updates - when you're done with all your tests / trials, are you going to list them with what you feel is best to worst ?


Hey bud yes for sure!

Hopefully find the holy grail soon.

I need to stop buying shampoos that don't come in bulk sizes lol.


----------



## crxftyyy

Autoglanz Pure and Simplewax Suds, both available in 5L!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Tried any more Eturty?


----------



## Carscope

Just what I've tested above, the only ones if got left to try are gtechniq G wash and reset, also looking to buy gyeon bathe and Adams soon any other suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Just ordered Auto glanz pure to try will use this weekend  will take some pics this time

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Update on my findings so far;

For a quick one shot I've complied a list of what I've tested so far along with with some notes on each.

Please note dilution ratios are pretty much what I've found online so please let me know if they are way off. Also i dialled up some of them to get the foaming i wanted.

*Carbon collective Lusso*










The facts

- Cost per Maximum QTY. = £34.95 (2L)
- Amount used per wash = 20ml
- Cost per wash based on highest quantity = £0.35

Cleaning ability = Pretty decent
Foaminess = Not a huge amount of foaminess but not bad by any means, transfers pretty well. 
Slickness = Very slick, mitt glides across the paint
Value = At 35p a wash its not bad, but not fantastic either
Foam gun compatible = Not really
Scent = Real nice, DRAKKAR NOIR!

Overall: Pretty pleased with this and its made by the same manufacturer as my coating so gives you a good feeling about using it.

*Sams detailing*










The facts

- Cost per Maximum QTY. = £9 (500ml)
- Amount used per wash = 30ml ish
- Cost per wash based on highest quantity = £0.50

Cleaning ability = Really good, as usual though i feel the mitt does the work here.
Foaminess = Nice foam that stuck around for quite a while in the bucket, transferred well and was easy to rinse off. 
Slickness = Very very slick.
Value = At 50p a wash its pretty expensive due to the small sizes
Foam gun compatible = no
Scent = Really nice, like musky bubblegum (that sounds grim but its actually pretty nice).

Overall: Lovely shampoo, shame there is no bulk offerings.

*Nanolex Pure shampoo*










The facts

- Cost per Maximum QTY. = £75 (5L)
- Amount used per wash = 50ml
- Cost per wash based on highest quantity = £0.75

Cleaning ability = Nothing amazing
Foaminess = pretty poor
Slickness = slickish.
Value = At 75p a wash its pretty expensive 
Foam gun compatible = no
Scent = pretty nondescript fresh scent

Overall: not impressed with this one

*Mitchell and king spa*










The facts

- Cost per Maximum QTY. = £50 (5L)
- Amount used per wash = 25ml
- Cost per wash based on highest quantity = £0.21p

Cleaning ability = Again nothing amazing here
Foaminess = Not great
Slickness = I found it grabby
Value = At 21p a wash its cheap!
Foam gun compatible = no
Scent = Not sure what scent i git here, lemony i guess

Overall: Its a no from me on this one, sure its great on waxed vehicles though

That's it so far will update with more as i go...


----------



## Carscope

Tired AG pure today,

Put 20ml in the bucket and it foamed up lovely and transferred well was pretty slick too, it has no smell though which is a bit of a shame also put 50ml in the lance but didn't get much foam





































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N

With the warmer weather now, a good test of the shampoos is do they still rinse away easily and cleanly after drying on.


----------



## Andyblue

Great update — Pure is one of those I want to try, then when I place an order at AG, forget


----------



## Carscope

JU5T1N said:


> With the warmer weather now, a good test of the shampoos is do they still rinse away easily and cleanly after drying on.


Yeah it did try a bit but rinsed away easily


----------



## atbalfour

Interested to see how you get on with the others!

GWash and Reset are excellent IMO.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Interested to see how you get on with the others!
> 
> GWash and Reset are excellent IMO.


Yeah i sort of saved the best till last as so to speak.

Will update next week!

Any other you guys want me to try?


----------



## Carscope

Just tried G wash. 

Wow, its awesome great foaming through a cannon, lovely and slick economical in a bucket. 

New favourite

I like it so much I've ordered 5 Litres

Its only 35 quid for 5 Litres as well. 

Cheers
E


----------



## Andyblue

Eturty said:


> Just tried G wash.
> 
> Wow, its awesome great foaming through a cannon, lovely and slick economical in a bucket.
> 
> New favourite
> 
> I like it so much I've ordered 5 Litres
> 
> Its only 35 quid for 5 Litres as well.
> 
> Cheers
> E


Wow, thats decisive :thumb:

Looking forward to your write up on it ...


----------



## Carscope

So today its blazing hot, and you know what the saying is only mad dogs and English men go out in the midday sun (and weird blokes who test shampoos).

So on the menu today we have Adams car shampoo with lovely blueberry undertones and a distinct blue colour (okay I'm done with the wine analogies).



















I chucked 100ml into the snow cannon and great foaming, probably the best so far. Of course this shampoo will not be massively economical if you use it this way.










I chucked the remainder of the shampoo from the cannon into a bucket and again got great foaming, i like my shampoo's foam when they are more like a latte than a cappuccino if that makes sense and this gave lovely velvety foam.










The shampoo felt brilliantly slick on the panels, the mitt glided like a TIE fighter.










The reason i foolishly washed in the sun is because wanted to see if it dried out or struggled to rinse off. While the shampoo did dry on the panels a bit it rinsed off really nicely, here are the finished results.










So would i recommend? Yes 100% great shampoo and i can see why its so popular although its not massively cheap and you will get through product pretty fast if you use it like i do. but if you don't use it a cannon i think its right up there with the best and being able to wash the car in direct sunlight is a bonus.

Next ones in the pipeline will be Reset and G wash. Let me know if there are any other you want me to try.

Cheers
E


----------



## crxftyyy

Great thread dude, one to definitely try in this weather is Simplewax Suds, if you hit me up I can sort you some to try! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Glad you liked the Adams. It's what I use. You say you used 100ml in the cannon; did you then fill the bottle with water or stop at say 500ml? I suppose I use about 60-70ml shampoo & 350ml water per car. Certainly one you want to be buying a gallon of if using in a cannon. :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> Glad you liked the Adams. It's what I use. You say you used 100ml in the cannon; did you then fill the bottle with water or stop at say 500ml? I suppose I use about 60-70ml shampoo & 350ml water per car. Certainly one you want to be buying a gallon of if using in a cannon. :thumb:


Yes mate exactly, Used 100ml to about 500ml of water and tipped whatever was left into the bucket.


----------



## huxley309

I used their wash and wax today and I was impressed, very slick and no spotting.


----------



## AB_

Great updates.

I'd love to see how Gyeon Bathe / Car Chem 1900:1 / TAC systems mystic bubble compare.


----------



## Fatboy40

Eturty said:


> So on the menu today we have Adams car shampoo with lovely blueberry undertones and a distinct blue colour (okay I'm done with the wine analogies).


Until something else comes along this is my fave general shampoo at the moment (primarily due to its slickness and free rinsing).

The scent's a bit non-existent for me but the vivid blue colour has a very helpful side effect, in that when using it in a translucent bucket you can see the level of water in the bucket so you can easily see when it's about to brim :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

I'm also using the Adams blue shampoo, it certainly helps when washing a black car in this weather and leaves a great finish

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Why is it that you've left my favourite two to the end Eturty... wash your car more regularly would you so that I can satisfy myself that there's nothing better out there


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Why is it that you've left my favourite two to the end Eturty... wash your car more regularly would you so that I can satisfy myself that there's nothing better out there


Well I loved G Wash so much I've got 5L!

Still got the sample of reset to try but used Adams today as the sun was out! Reset next week I promise lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Well I loved G Wash so much I've got 5L!
> 
> Still got the sample of reset to try but used Adams today as the sun was out! Reset next week I promise lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You went for the 5L before you even tried Reset!?

To be fair they aren't a million miles apart, GWash smells a bit nicer, Reset is a bit more potent and marginally slicker.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> You went for the 5L before you even tried Reset!?
> 
> To be fair they aren't a million miles apart, GWash smells a bit nicer, Reset is a bit more potent and marginally slicker.


Knowing me I'll probs buy both anyway. Being eyeing up a gallon if Adams, convinced myself I need it in case I wash in direct sunlight, the hells wrong with me lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## m0bov

Meg’s HW is ideal for the lance and for the bucket, very slick and great foaming abilities.


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty, not sure if you've used Reset yet but if you do like it I've another one for you try which may not have been mentioned to date - TAC systems mystic bubble.

Cheaper to buy than Reset yet can be used at the same concentration (specifically mentions that it rinses free and is designed for coatings). Having only tried a basic routine wash I rate it as high, if not higher due to nicer smell (subjective I know) and slickness.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Eturty, not sure if you've used Reset yet but if you do like it I've another one for you try which may not have been mentioned to date - TAC systems mystic bubble.
> 
> Cheaper to buy than Reset yet can be used at the same concentration (specifically mentions that it rinses free and is designed for coatings). Having only tried a basic routine wash I rate it as high, if not higher due to nicer smell (subjective I know) and slickness.


Interesting! No still havent tried Reset!, Hoping to try this weekend. Down to the last use of the sams now (trying to clear out the stock that i have). I'll add mystic to my next county order


----------



## Hoppo32

atbalfour said:


> Eturty, not sure if you've used Reset yet but if you do like it I've another one for you try which may not have been mentioned to date - TAC systems mystic bubble.
> 
> Cheaper to buy than Reset yet can be used at the same concentration (specifically mentions that it rinses free and is designed for coatings). Having only tried a basic routine wash I rate it as high, if not higher due to nicer smell (subjective I know) and slickness.


Hope it's good now, just bought a litre of it after reading this.
Hope it's as good (or better) than Gyeon Bathe which i normaly use as it works out about 5 quid per litre cheaper.


----------



## atbalfour

Hoppo32 said:


> Hope it's good now, just bought a litre of it after reading this.
> 
> Hope it's as good (or better) than Gyeon Bathe which i normaly use as it works out about 5 quid per litre cheaper.


You can send me the invoice if you don't like it. Superb stuff and I've already bought more.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> You can send me the invoice if you don't like it. Superb stuff and I've already bought more.


Tried to get some from county but out of stock! I blame you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Also hoping some of you guys can help me out, I’m struggling to get Gwash to kid up in the foam cannon, any tips of getting a thick liquid to dilute properly? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Are you saying you can't get it to foam up Eturty?


----------



## Titanium Htail

CarChem 1900:1 if you join the email list you get discount, a great performer..

John Tht.


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Also hoping some of you guys can help me out, I'm struggling to get Gwash to kid up in the foam cannon, any tips of getting a thick liquid to dilute properly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strange it's normally a really good foamer albeit I don't use it that way often. Did you have this issue before or only since you got the 5 litres of it?


----------



## Carscope

Yeah as fine when it was a sample, tried my best to get it to mix up hit just won’t foam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al_G

I’m after some Carpro Reset (4L) but Slims (new official supplier) are out of stock.

I’m is Adams as good? Any alternatives that perform on a similar level or better?


----------



## crxftyyy

Al_G said:


> I'm after some Carpro Reset (4L) but Slims (new official supplier) are out of stock.
> 
> I'm is Adams as good? Any alternatives that perform on a similar level or better?


Really rate Suds if you can find it!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Al_G said:


> I'm after some Carpro Reset (4L) but Slims (new official supplier) are out of stock.
> 
> I'm is Adams as good? Any alternatives that perform on a similar level or better?


Been impressed with Gwash and Adams, Both as good as eachother tbh


----------



## atbalfour

Al_G said:


> I'm after some Carpro Reset (4L) but Slims (new official supplier) are out of stock.
> 
> I'm is Adams as good? Any alternatives that perform on a similar level or better?


TAC Systems Mystic Bubble - I wrote a post about it above, shares many characteristics to Reset and is cheaper. Great great stuff.

Gwash is nice too, doesn't have the slickness or cleaning power of Reset though.


----------



## Al_G

atbalfour said:


> TAC Systems Mystic Bubble - I wrote a post about it above, shares many characteristics to Reset and is cheaper. Great great stuff.
> 
> Gwash is nice too, doesn't have the slickness or cleaning power of Reset though.


Like the look of TAC. Would rate it higher than GWASH?


----------



## atbalfour

Absolutely. My friend was round today and gave me a hand in detailing his motor - he's used a range of shampoos including GWash and without me even saying anything about the Mystic Bubble he's saying 'what's that shampoo I can hardly keep the mitt in my hand'. 

I want to use it longer term before I can conclude that I prefer it to Reset. It's the daddy of ceramic coating shampoos and highly regarded universally so will take some beating - early signs are very promising.

@Eturty - let me guess you haven't tried Reset yet haha?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Have you tried mystic bubble in a foam cannon atbalfour? Just looking at their US website, the product directions state it's use in a foam lance. (see below) 
Although the product image of the directions doesn't appear to be the same.
As someone that only applies shampoo by foam cannon this may be of interest to me as an alternative to Adams Car Shampoo, if the need ever arose.
_*
Directions: First rinse vehicle free of all loose topical contamination using a high pressure nozzle or pressure washer. Next, using a foam lance, apply a generous layer of Mystic Bubble to the vehicle and allow it to dwell for 3-5 minutes before applying a wash mitt. Using light pressure, agitate the surface to remove any stubborn contaminants from the surface.*_


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Absolutely. My friend was round today and gave me a hand in detailing his motor - he's used a range of shampoos including GWash and without me even saying anything about the Mystic Bubble he's saying 'what's that shampoo I can hardly keep the mitt in my hand'.
> 
> I want to use it longer term before I can conclude that I prefer it to Reset. It's the daddy of ceramic coating shampoos and highly regarded universally so will take some beating - early signs are very promising.
> 
> @Eturty - let me guess you haven't tried Reset yet haha?


Tomorrow morning! I promise!

I've fallen behind on write ups recently fro this thread, Ill be doing a G wash write up and a reset write up soon.

Waiting for mystic bubble to be back in stock and ill order.

Tbh honest I'm nervous i jumped the gun and bought 5L of G wash before trying reset and Mystic bubble. Bet ill end up liking them more!


----------



## m0bov

I’ve used mystic bubble, bright blue, lovely smell and very very slick. Reminds me of Duragloss 501. Easy rinse as well.


----------



## atbalfour

GeeWhizRS said:


> Have you tried mystic bubble in a foam cannon atbalfour? Just looking at their US website, the product directions state it's use in a foam lance. (see below)
> Although the product image of the directions doesn't appear to be the same.
> As someone that only applies shampoo by foam cannon this may be of interest to me as an alternative to Adams Car Shampoo, if the need ever arose.
> _*
> Directions: First rinse vehicle free of all loose topical contamination using a high pressure nozzle or pressure washer. Next, using a foam lance, apply a generous layer of Mystic Bubble to the vehicle and allow it to dwell for 3-5 minutes before applying a wash mitt. Using light pressure, agitate the surface to remove any stubborn contaminants from the surface.*_


There seems to be a pink version with the same name and that description has come from it - I'm not sure if this pink version is current.

https://www.autopia.ie/product/tac-system-mystic-bubble-soap/

The one I bought is below, is blue in colour and a coating shampoo. Might try it in the foam lance to see how it performs, not expecting it to be any foamier than reset.

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/tac-systems-mystic-bubble-ph-neutral-shampoo.html


----------



## GeeWhizRS

This is where I found that. https://www.tacsystemusa.com/car-care-supplies/mystic-bubble-bundle/
I'd be interested to hear how it performs and what ratio you used. :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> There seems to be a pink version with the same name and that description has come from it - I'm not sure if this pink version is current.
> 
> https://www.autopia.ie/product/tac-system-mystic-bubble-soap/
> 
> The one I bought is below, is blue in colour and a coating shampoo. Might try it in the foam lance to see how it performs, not expecting it to be any foamier than reset.
> 
> https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/tac-systems-mystic-bubble-ph-neutral-shampoo.html


I alternate between Carpro reset/ Tac mystic bubble & Dooka Si wash, always come back to Reset but also find Mystic has great cleaning power! 
I've tried it in a snow foam gun, waste of time lol Well for me anyway

Just had some Duragloss 901 delivered from Amazon today to give it a try in between

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> I alternate between Carpro reset/ Tac mystic bubble & Dooka Si wash, always come back to Reset but also find Mystic has great cleaning power!
> I've tried it in a snow foam gun, waste of time lol Well for me anyway
> 
> Just had some Duragloss 901 delivered from Amazon today to give it a try in between
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is something reassuring about Reset which I like. Not only have I used it for quite a while, it is well regarded as the shampoo of choice to deep clean but rinse free on coatings.

I'm always interested to hear other people having compared the two - there are similarities between CarPro and TAC products generally and I would bet these don't differ massively in chemical make up either.

The couple of quid saving isn't a huge sway for me (CarPro cashing in on that 'tried and tested' thing) but assuming Mystic continues to perform and has no long term adverse impact on protection (thinking of the likes of Cosmic Spritz rather than Moonlight which it should be very compatible with) I can't see me changing any time soon.


----------



## sharrkey

Carpro Reset just "Works" and hence why I keep coming back to it and normally buy a 1ltr bottle to keep me going, I would normally go bigger bulk buying then but I like trying other brands to see how they perform also and probably how I stumbled across Mystic and Dooka Si. I've also got a bottle of Kamikaze anti aging No4 shampoo that I use every now and then but its nearly done, so waiting for their updated shampoo to be released.

I was at one stage prewash with Auto foam, rinse, snow foam Mystic and then washing with mystic in bucket  wayy over the top I know and by the time I'd rinsed and blow dried the car it was just making the whole wash a chore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

How do you find the Kamikaze stuff - standalone beading looks amazing (from a shampoo)? Do you use it to boost a coated car if you weren't using a product like Overcoat?

These gloss enhancing, beading shampoos have never really tickled my fancy. I figure that on an already super glossy, super hydrophobic paint it'll water down the existing protection rather than enhance it. I get Gyeon offering Bathe + for the newbies but still trying to work out Kamikaze's angle on it.

Ps. their social media is unreal to watch - little snippets into product testing. Stance v3.0 when it's released vs. KKD Revolve hmmmmmm. I'll probs change the car later this year or early next (financial crisis depending) might save it for that.


----------



## sharrkey

That's the new shampoo that you see on Kamikaze social media don't think it's released yet, and Uf don't have in stock! 
Mines the original anti aging one and it give good cleaning and great slickness/ lubrication when washing. 
Kai showing loads of new products but who knows how long they will take to reach the U.K. market, Christ I regularly check UF to see if they have stock of the sponge  lol

I suspect the new shampoo will be as you said like Gyeon Bath+

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> That's the new shampoo that you see on Kamikaze social media don't think it's released yet, and Uf don't have in stock!
> Mines the original anti aging one and it give good cleaning and great slickness/ lubrication when washing.
> Kai showing loads of new products but who knows how long they will take to reach the U.K. market, Christ I regularly check UF to see if they have stock of the sponge  lol
> 
> I suspect the new shampoo will be as you said like Gyeon Bath+
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah sorry makes a lot more sense why you'd have it now!

Interesting you mention sponges as just recently I bought one of the Soft99 Smooth Egg ones (similar design) albeit three layers rather than the KK one. It's super soft but doesn't glide across the paint like a mitt and just feels wrong, despite it being a premium sponge (and soaked overnight beforehand). I've no doubt it'll work and is even softer than a mitt on paint, just on the balance of things I'll probably use mine very little. £8 I needed to spend to overcome the 'what ifs' and having watched too many Esoteric videos :wall:

I'll say it again, Todd is a master marketer, I've little doubt he doesn't recommend bad products but he does love to big them up and reaps the rewards from selling them!


----------



## Carscope

Finally tried reset! Didn’t get a chance to snap any pics but it’s on par with Gwash, only shame is that it can’t be used through a foam cannon. I’m getting more and kore frustrated with G wash as it just won’t go through a foam cannon anymore...contemplating flogging the 5L and picking up some Adams for the time being while I wait for mystic bubble to get back in stock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

What ratio of reset/water are you using in your foam cannon?


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> What ratio of reset/water are you using in your foam cannon?


Only had 100Ml so used 50ml in the cannon and 50ml in bucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Ah shame you didn't like Reset as much - knew it wouldn't tick the snow foam box but 50ml was perhaps undercooking it if you have high pressure.

Have you varied your concentration of GWash, I'm really surprised it's not foaming as it's the easily best I've used in that regard?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

You didn't say how much water you had in your foam cannon along with the 50ml. Be aware that your new washer will improve your foam game.
Video here (not one of mine) of reset foaming nicely. I've never used it.


----------



## Carscope

G wash has been really frustrating, I put 150ml in the other day and go no foam! I think I put 50ml of the sample in before and got great foaming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Ah shame you didn't like Reset as much - knew it wouldn't tick the snow foam box but 50ml was perhaps undercooking it if you have high pressure.
> 
> Have you varied your concentration of GWash, I'm really surprised it's not foaming as it's the easily best I've used in that regard?


Still a really really good shampoo, think I'll buy another 500ml and keep testing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

GeeWhizRS said:


> You didn't say how much water you had in your foam cannon along with the 50ml. Be aware that your new washer will improve your foam game.
> Video here (not one of mine) of reset foaming nicely. I've never used it.


I don't know if that's really foam on his car given how excited he is lol.

Like most shampoos I've used that foam well in the bucket they go on fine but disappear quickly and by good foam I mean dwelling time on the paint. Some shampoos (like GWash) I have found to stay on there a good 5/6 mins.


----------



## -Kev-

Envy car cares own brand shampoo works well for me and doesn't have marketing bs behind it like some products mentioned here - which are probably watered down too....
http://www.envycarcare.co.uk/shop/cleaning-washing/shampoo/shampoo/


----------



## Carscope

Managed to flog the g wash to a mate so the hunt is restarting

Mystic bubble and Simplewax suds in the way, not going to high with Gyeon bathe as it’s not available in large sizes. So far my favourite is Adams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Adams does look like a great one for washing in direct sunlight... must get some!


----------



## Fatboy40

Adam's Shampoo just blows everything else out of the water (boom boom) doesn't it.

It's frustrating that no UK manufacturer can mimic it as the cost of the freight from the USA can't be cheap and is inflating the price we pay in the UK.


----------



## Carscope

Fatboy40 said:


> Adam's Shampoo just blows everything else out of the water (boom boom) doesn't it.
> 
> It's frustrating that no UK manufacturer can mimic it as the cost of the freight from the USA can't be cheap and is inflating the price we pay in the UK.


Spoke to adams on amazon and they are getting a second shipment soon, think its around £35 for a us gallon with free shipping which isnt too bad


----------



## Fatboy40

Eturty said:


> Spoke to adams on amazon and they are getting a second shipment soon, think its around £35 for a us gallon with free shipping which isnt too bad


That's where my last gallon came from as well :thumb:

Just to make your adventure even longer have you had a go with their Ultra Foam Shampoo? Next time my wallet actually has any money in it I'm buying some of this to play with (just bucket use, I'm not fussed about it in a foam lance).


----------



## Carscope

Fatboy40 said:


> That's where my last gallon came from as well :thumb:
> 
> Just to make your adventure even longer have you had a go with their Ultra Foam Shampoo? Next time my wallet actually has any money in it I'm buying some of this to play with (just bucket use, I'm not fussed about it in a foam lance).


Funnily enough he said the that ultra foam is the same just at a higher concentration

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I'm happy with adams car shampoo but next time prestige have a free shipping offer on I'm gonna try a little bottle of their mega foam to see if I can get a few minutes extra dwell on the panels. It it doesn't, I'll go back to the regular one.


----------



## Carscope

Jesus ultra foam is mega bucks, 18.99 for 500ml on amazon!


----------



## crxftyyy

Eturty said:


> Managed to flog the g wash to a mate so the hunt is restarting
> 
> Mystic bubble and Simplewax suds in the way, not going to high with Gyeon bathe as it's not available in large sizes. So far my favourite is Adams.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very interested to see your thoughts on Suds. Massively hyped on the FB groups, and I use it when I have some in stock 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Just ordered some WOWO's detailers shampoo as well as Garage therapy decon shampoo to try out too. 

Oh boy its happening again...


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Just ordered some WOWO's detailers shampoo as well as Garage therapy decon shampoo to try out too.
> 
> Oh boy its happening again...


Just think of the people you will have helped.. some people donate to charity, others buy every shampoo under the sun to save others having to do the same


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Just think of the people you will have helped.. some people donate to charity, others buy every shampoo under the sun to save others having to do the same


Well I guess I've found my purpose in life then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Quick update on my rankings so far

1. Adams
2. G wash
3. Reset
4. CC Lusso
5. Sams detailing shampoo
6. Nanolex
7. AG Pure
8. Mitchell & King Spa

Worth noting is that is what works for me, there really aren't any 'bad' shampoos in this list, just not what I'm looking for on some them. Also with the foam cannon testing its worth noting i probably haven't used a high enough concentration on some of them so its an unfair test. 

Still to test; 

TAC systems mystic bubble
Simplewax suds
WOWO's detailers shampoo

May also try Adams mega expensive (sorry mega foam) and P&S Pearl.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

On price how does car chem 1900:1 compare?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/CarChem-Car-Shampoo-1900-500ml/dp/B01B38NJYQ

In theory you will get at least 50 washes from a 500ml bottle.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

You realise when your Kranzle arrives you're gonna have to do these tests all over again Eturty? 😂
Eturty's list is including using in a foam cannon Andy. Car Chem won't foam worth a damn in a cannon. And before anyone leaps to its defence, it doesn't claim to be a shampoo for use in a foam cannon; I know that. 😇


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Okay, thanks. I obviously missed that was a main criteria for the shampoo's use. No problem.


----------



## Carscope

Arrived yesterday for testing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Assume the garage therapy is just for testing as a strip wash rather than a regular shampoo? It's hardcore stuff, wouldn't have it anywhere near my own paint.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Assume the garage therapy is just for testing as a strip wash rather than a regular shampoo? It's hardcore stuff, wouldn't have it anywhere near my own paint.


Yeah dude, Is it that strong? Weirdly simplewax has no scent


----------



## Fatboy40

Eturty,

About how many ml's do you use to conduct your testing? The reason I ask is if it's not too much, and you're interested and happy to pay the postage, I could send you some of my "A-Chem Supreme Shampoo Jellybean" for you to test.

I think it's not too far off of Adam's in quality, and could be interesting to add to your list as a cheap option?


----------



## Carscope

Fatboy40 said:


> Eturty,
> 
> About how many ml's do you use to conduct your testing? The reason I ask is if it's not too much, and you're interested and happy to pay the postage, I could send you some of my "A-Chem Supreme Shampoo Jellybean" for you to test.
> 
> I think it's not too far off of Adam's in quality, and could be interesting to add to your list as a cheap option?


Around 150ml seems to be the sweet spot for both foam and bucket testing, never heard of A Chen before are they valet only?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40

Eturty said:


> Around 150ml seems to be the sweet spot for both foam and bucket testing, never heard of A Chen before are they valet only?


They sell a small amount of products directly and make bespoke products for various other detailing businesses...

https://www.achem.co.uk/


----------



## jonjay

Eturty said:


> Yeah dude, Is it that strong? Weirdly simplewax has no scent


It is incredibly powerful shampoo. Its not a shampoo to be used every week but certainly safe to use once a quarter to clean away contaminants.


----------



## Carscope

jonjay said:


> It is incredibly powerful shampoo. Its not a shampoo to be used every week but certainly safe to use once a quarter to clean away contaminants.


Yeah dude don't worry it's not part of the testing haha, need to hit another bottle of reset to try at a higher ratio as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Watching with keen interest im on my lasts dribbles of bilthamber autowash

Needing a new shampoo but it has to work well in sunlight, which to be fair BhAw does just wanting to maybe try summin else.
Simple suds
Adams blue
apparently do well jn the sun

Unlike yourself i dont really have money to burn to test loads


----------



## Carscope

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Watching with keen interest im on my lasts dribbles of bilthamber autowash
> 
> Needing a new shampoo but it has to work well in sunlight, which to be fair BhAw does just wanting to maybe try summin else.
> Simple suds
> Adams blue
> apparently do well jn the sun
> 
> Unlike yourself i dont really have money to burn to test loads


I don't really either but here we are lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Just tried the Decon wash, you need this is freaking awesome, foams up really well is super slick and strips back the toppers so your left with fresh coating I highly recommend it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40

Eturty said:


> Just tried the Decon wash, you need this is freaking awesome, foams up really well is super slick and strips back the toppers so your left with fresh coating I highly recommend it.


I don't suppose you've got any litmus paper to test what PH the liquid in the bucket is when mixed at the correct ratio?

In my mind I'm wondering what this product is like compared to applying a high PH pre-wash on a panel before using your ordinary shampoo, or potentially adding a shot of a high PH pre-wash into the same bucket as some Adam's.


----------



## Carscope

Fatboy40 said:


> I don't suppose you've got any litmus paper to test what PH the liquid in the bucket is when mixed at the correct ratio?
> 
> In my mind I'm wondering what this product is like compared to applying a high PH pre-wash on a panel before using your ordinary shampoo, or potentially adding a shot of a high PH pre-wash into the same bucket as some Adam's.


Hey dude no I don't sorry! I should pick some up for testing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

So tried Mystic bubble today, atbalfour tells no lies stuff is awesome, probably the best foamier out of all the shampoo I've tried and is so slick I've now have to throw away my wash kit as it slid off the bonnet lol, I probably used a bit much as I think I've filled Cheshire with suds now, so my future recommendation will be 50 a 75ml in a foam cannon and about 20-30ml in a bucket. Here's some pictures of it in action


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Couple of other things to mention about this shampoo is that it rinses off easily and stayed sudsy for ages, suds stayed in the panels for the entire wash no problem and it smells good to boot, I think it's probably the best I've tried. All credit goes to atbalfour for suggesting it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Couple of other things to mention about this shampoo is that it rinses off easily and stayed sudsy for ages, suds stayed in the panels for the entire wash no problem and it smells good to boot, I think it's probably the best I've tried. All credit goes to atbalfour for suggesting it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like it! It is top stuff and good to see it foam so well through the lance too.

It's marketed as pH balanced so not sure how quickly it will degrade waxes or QDs - must do some testing.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Glad you like it! It is top stuff and good to see it foam so well through the lance too.
> 
> It's marketed as pH balanced so not sure how quickly it will degrade waxes or QDs - must do some testing.


Yeah dude I doubt it will degrade much, doesn't really matter to me as the cars coated anyway so a stronger cleaner shampoo is probably a good idea. I'll see how I get on with simplewax then I'll probably get 5L of this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Yeah dude I doubt it will degrade much, doesn't really matter to me as the cars coated anyway so a stronger cleaner shampoo is probably a good idea. I'll see how I get on with simplewax then I'll probably get 5L of this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try it a few times to make sure this isn't GWash take 2 :lol:


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Try it a few times to make sure this isn't GWash take 2 :lol:


Yeah not going through that again lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Waiting for simplewax review, though only interested in hands on wash i dont use a lance anymore


----------



## JU5T1N

Eturty said:


> Couple of other things to mention about this shampoo is that it rinses off easily and stayed sudsy for ages, suds stayed in the panels for the entire wash no problem and it smells good to boot, I think it's probably the best I've tried. All credit goes to atbalfour for suggesting it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it drys on is it still easy to rinse off?, I know the adams shampoo is and thats the main reason people use it so was wondering how Mystic bubble compares in this regard?.


----------



## Carscope

JU5T1N said:


> If it drys on is it still easy to rinse off?, I know the adams shampoo is and thats the main reason people use it so was wondering how Mystic bubble compares in this regard?.


Yeah I had no issues bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Tried out simple ax suds today, not great through a foam cannon nor is it very slick tbh. Not terrible though just pretty average. Used 150ml in the foam cannon and about 100ml in the bucket


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

Eturty said:


> Tried out simple ax suds today, not great through a foam cannon nor is it very slick tbh. Not terrible though just pretty average. Used 150ml in the foam cannon and about 100ml in the bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very very shocked with this. In a lance its more of a wet kinda foam, but 100ml in a bucket!? I'd struggle to keep the mitt on the car at 25ml in a 20L bucket, that's insand

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

crxftyyy said:


> Very very shocked with this. In a lance its more of a wet kinda foam, but 100ml in a bucket!? I'd struggle to keep the mitt on the car at 25ml in a 20L bucket, that's insand
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Potentially very hard water. I wasn't impressed with it at it's 2000:1 dilution which worked out at 5ml in 10L of water. I upped it to my usual 20ml in 10L (500:1) & it was much improved. Good shampoo but it's not as concentrated as claimed. Much like other shampoos in that respect.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

over the course of all this I've come to realise that i don't really like ultra concentrated shampoos, they are a ball ache to mix in the foam cannon. however if it works for you then carry on! if anyone wants the bottle of simplewax let me know.


----------



## Carscope

crxftyyy said:


> Very very shocked with this. In a lance its more of a wet kinda foam, but 100ml in a bucket!? I'd struggle to keep the mitt on the car at 25ml in a 20L bucket, that's insand
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


TBH mate it was more like 50 - 75ml was all that scientific. either way i just didn't find it all that slick, you should try mystic bubble or adams great stuff.


----------



## Carscope

Also i need to right the record on Gwash. I have two snow foam cannons and the one i was using for G wash had packed up as the gauze was no good. So G wash is probably still good through a foam cannon. i didn't realise till i tried to use it for snow foam yesterday.


----------



## Carscope

Weirdly got this free sample today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

Eturty said:


> TBH mate it was more like 50 - 75ml was all that scientific. either way i just didn't find it all that slick, you should try mystic bubble or adams great stuff.


I've tried the Adams and wasn't a fan, found Suds to work much better at less dilution, and both sun safe!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

So tired Tac systems again today, man it’s good only 60ml in the foam a cannon this time and it was superb foaming. Also only 30ml in the bucket. Also tried the incredimott XL I found it fairly cumbersome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> So tired Tac systems again today, man it's good only 60ml in the foam a cannon this time and it was superb foaming. Also only 30ml in the bucket. Also tried the incredimott XL I found it fairly cumbersome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a noticeable step up from other shampoos I've tried (some of the best regarded ones too).

I've given away samples to a couple of mates and they've immediately went out and bought it. TAC stuff can be tricky to get at times so might need to stock up on it.


----------



## Imprezaworks

This stuff?

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...ble-ph-neutral-shampoo?variant=32326765969487


----------



## Carscope

Imprezaworks said:


> This stuff?
> 
> https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...ble-ph-neutral-shampoo?variant=32326765969487


That's the stuff


----------



## atbalfour

See Jon on Forensic Detailing is using Mystic Bubble too (as a free rinsing shampoo for his LSP test).


----------



## Carscope

Me and atbalfour need affiliate codes for mystic bubble, be billionaires now lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Tried the auto apothecary the other day, smells, Performs and foams pretty badly. Also not very slick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Eturty said:


> Me and atbalfour need affiliate codes for mystic bubble, be billionaires now lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's on my list now after reading what you guys have said about it. Just have several others to get through first.


----------



## Hoppo32

atbalfour said:


> It's a noticeable step up from other shampoos I've tried (some of the best regarded ones too).
> 
> I've given away samples to a couple of mates and they've immediately went out and bought it. TAC stuff can be tricky to get at times so might need to stock up on it.


It's a decent enough shampoo but i still think Gyeon Bathe is better.
The Bathe has better lubricity.
Better suds.
Better smell.
They both seem to rinse about the same.
Used it at 30ml & 40ml to 20l of water and i still find Bathe a better all round shampoo.The biggest advantage for Mystic Bubble for me is it's around £5 per litre cheaper but i don't think that will stop me going back to Gyeon when the Tac runs out.


----------



## atbalfour

Hoppo32 said:


> It's a decent enough shampoo but i still think Gyeon Bathe is better.
> The Bathe has better lubricity.
> Better suds.
> Better smell.
> They both seem to rinse about the same.
> Used it at 30ml & 40ml to 20l of water and i still find Bathe a better all round shampoo.The biggest advantage for Mystic Bubble for me is it's around £5 per litre cheaper but i don't think that will stop me going back to Gyeon when the Tac runs out.


Haven't tried bathe but the reviews are a bit meh to be fair. Will pick some up to try.


----------



## Fatboy40

Eturty said:


> So tired Tac systems again today, man it's good only 60ml in the foam a cannon this time...


Looking back through the thread I can't work out what sort of ratio you're using in your lance?

(I'm asking as I've a feeling the shampoo I use at the moment may be surprisingly good for its price)


----------



## atbalfour

atbalfour said:


> Haven't tried bathe but the reviews are a bit meh to be fair. Will pick some up to try.


I went out and bought Bathe Essence and feel a little short changed. Similar suds to Mystic Bubble but nowhere near the slickness.

@Eturty - is the min amount used in a snow foam lance 60ml or would you get away with less? What sort of cleaning power is it giving you applied that way - is it shifting or just softening?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Need to know the quantity of water he’s using in the cannon too. I use about 350ml (soap & water) total per car. If he’s filling the bottle from 60ml then that’s a big difference.


----------



## Itstony

It will depend on the objective of the individual, the soap and what you need to achieve.
There are shampoos excellent with foam lance. It will depend on what the expectations are.
Not going there with the I use, be wasted effort as it's been written before.

Based on a well kept car. Power wash and clean the wheels, cool panels down. The shampoo, if fairly well respected will probably take approx 50ml for 10ltr but can differ. Going on one I have does.
50ml in the foam bottle top with water or reduce to less if the setup has been tested and flow rates are known usually 10-12 ltr/mn +/- generally. Same as what goes in a bucket.
Covering the car should be under a minute so enough time. 
Hopefully the shampoo selected will foam a little. Then go over go about the car with a mitt (dampened- even primed). Whip over the windows and pick up more and then roof down and rinse off as you go in the bucket of clean water. Hose off.

If the shampoo is recommended for foam gun it is just a quicker to go over to remove with a mitt and hose off. 
This is very easy on a car well kept plus, better after a decon through the foam gun too.

So yes, there is a way and works for me. Worth a trial to find out the suitability of the shampoo, only one way to find out if it's of interest. If not, get those buckets out.:thumb:

**Washed car kept outside Sunday, stunning. Early today (Tue) on my way out in the dark for a run, spitting of rain. It lasted just a few minutes, hardly anything (see pic below just taken). Now needs another wash and why it's good to have an easier routine. Might do the same again tomorrow, :buffer: but unlikely I hope, or guess what?


----------



## Carscope

Hey Fellas, 

I tend to use between 300 - 400ml of water as i only have a small car and find i can get around it easily. I must say as much as i love tac systems mystic bubble i wish it had a different smell.


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> I tend to use between 300 - 400ml of water as i only have a small car and find i can get around it easily. I must say as much as i love tac systems mystic bubble i wish it had a different smell.


I might experiment by adding some Ultra foam to the lance along with the Mystic Bubble. Ultra Foam smells epic, I like the smell of Mystic but I can understand it being overpowering for some.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> I might experiment by adding some Ultra foam to the lance along with the Mystic Bubble. Ultra Foam smells epic, I like the smell of Mystic but I can understand it being overpowering for some.


I think it's still my favourite, I really like Adams car shampoo but it's no where near as economical as mystic bubble, I've heard ultra foam leaves something behind though?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

This is 30ml of Adams Mega Foam topped up to 350ml. I'd need over twice the amount of regular Adams Car Shampoo to get the same effect, so although Mega Foam is expensive, it works out cheaper than the regular stuff for me.


----------



## Carscope

Have you found it leaves anything behind?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Not at all. I heard that was just the ultra foam. This is mega foam. :thumb:

Here's a bit of rinse footage from my cctv. You can see the beading returns immediately.


----------



## atbalfour

GeeWhizRS said:


> Not at all. I heard that was just the ultra foam. This is mega foam. :thumb:
> 
> Here's a bit of rinse footage from my cctv. You can see the beading returns immediately.


By ultra foam leaving something behind do you mean tac systems ultra foam?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

No, Adams Ultra Foam.


----------



## Fatboy40

Eturty said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> I tend to use between 300 - 400ml of water as i only have a small car and find i can get around it easily. I must say as much as i love tac systems mystic bubble i wish it had a different smell.


I know it's very personal and subjective but looking at your ratios I'd really give A Chem's Supreme Shampoo Jelly Bean a go.

I'm not going back to Adams Car Shampoo as the A Chem shampoo is identical, other than the smell and the colour / die used, and 5L is £27 all in (this includes VAT and delivery). This is for 5L, not the US Gallon / 3.8L in the largest size of Adam's Car Shampoo, so the cost is substantially less and it's supporting a UK business.

I've not got the inclination to check for certain, but considering A Chem's pricing I'm assuming it undercuts Adam's Mega Foam as well (even considering the higher amount of it used).


----------



## Titanium Htail

CarChem, if you join the mailing list you get it cheaper, plus noted when the offers arrive.

John Tht.


----------



## Titanium Htail

AutoSmart Duet, does a great old school job.

John Tht.


----------



## atbalfour

GeeWhizRS said:


> No, Adams Ultra Foam.





Eturty said:


> I think it's still my favourite, I really like Adams car shampoo but it's no where near as economical as mystic bubble, I've heard ultra foam leaves something behind though?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just to clarify Eturty, the Ultra Foam I had mentioned using alongside TAC Mystic Bubble to alter the smell is TAC Ultra Foam not the Adam's stuff. It does rinse free and leaves nothing behind..


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Just to clarify Eturty, the Ultra Foam I had mentioned using alongside TAC Mystic Bubble to alter the smell is TAC Ultra Foam not the Adam's stuff. It does rinse free and leaves nothing behind..


Oh i'm with you dude sorry!


----------



## noorth

Hi folks, anyone ever try the fireball premium shampoo?

I have fireball iron burn, which is excellent even diluted 3:1 and tac systems aqua waterless and the packaging of tac and fireball are very similar.

Fireball's cleaning products are more budget friendly then tac, carpro etc


----------



## Carscope

Hey fellas, 

Tested another shampoo: dodo juice born to be mild. 

Not bad, good through a lance just wish it was a bit slicker. 

I also have some autobrite citrus pearl to try which I’ll update with soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

I've got the Garage Therapy One Shampoo on the way, don't expect it to take the crown from Mystic Bubble but fancied trying it - see you're selling some. Not a fan?

Also tried a sample of Labocosmetica #Semper (their shampoo) and while comfortably the foamiest and nicest smelling shampoo I have ever used it just didn't have the cleaning power that TAC and CarPro have spoilt me with.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> I've got the Garage Therapy One Shampoo on the way, don't expect it to take the crown from Mystic Bubble but fancied trying it - see you're selling some. Not a fan?
> 
> Also tried a sample of Labocosmetica #Semper (their shampoo) and while comfortably the foamiest and nicest smelling shampoo I have ever used it just didn't have the cleaning power that TAC and CarPro have spoilt me with.


I personally didn't like GT One shampoo. Found it a bit generic feeling!

So far my favourite is car pro reset, still trialling GSF.

I find thick consistencies a pain in the winter which is why i like reset so much.

I also have some Kamikaze to try but that wont ever be the 'one' way to expensive.


----------

